# Open Season Availability for the next 30 days (June 16 thru July 15)



## alwysonvac (Jun 16, 2009)

*[Moderators note: This post is to provide an example of Open Season availability during the summer travel season]*

Open Season Availability for the next 30 days (June 16 thru July 15)

*Open Season Nightly Rates (excluding tax):  Mid-Week(Sun-Thu) / Weekend  (Fri-Sat) *
Studio/Studio Plus   $60 / $80 
One Bedroom   $80 / $100 
One Bedroom Plus   $100 / $120 
One Bedroom Premier   $140 / $160 
Two Bedroom   $100 / $120 
Two Bedroom Plus   $120 / $140 
Two Bedroom Premier   $140 / $160 
Three Bedroom   $130 / $150 
Three Bedroom Plus   $190 / $210 
Two Bedroom Penthouse   $240 / $260 
Three Bedroom Penthouse   $290 / $310 

*NOTE: 2-night minimum stay required; Open season rental reservations are available to members only * 

Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Flamingo, Las Vegas, Nevada 
Unit Type Dates Available 
1 Bedroom  06/17-06/18, 06/21-06/24, 06/28-07/01, 07/04-07/10, 07/12-07/15     
2 Bedroom  06/30-07/01, 07/13-07/15     
Studio  06/30-07/01, 07/05-07/06, 07/13-07/15     

Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Las Vegas Hilton, Las Vegas, Nevada 
Unit Type Dates Available 
1 Bedroom  06/16-07/15     
2 Bedroom  06/16-07/15     
Studio  06/16-07/15     

Hilton Grand Vacations Club on the Las Vegas Strip, Las Vegas, Nevada 
Unit Type Dates Available 
1 Bedroom  06/16-07/02, 07/04-07/15     
2 Bedroom  06/16-06/25, 06/27-07/02, 07/04-07/15     
3 Bedroom  06/16-06/18, 06/20-06/25, 06/27-07/02, 07/05-07/08, 07/11-07/15     
Studio  06/16-06/25, 06/27-07/15     

Hilton Grand Vacations Club at SeaWorld International Center, Orlando, Florida 
Unit Type Dates Available 
1 Bedroom  06/16-06/17, 06/19-06/24, 06/26-06/30, 07/05-07/08, 07/10-07/15     
2 Bedroom  06/17-06/23, 06/30-07/01, 07/04-07/15     
3 Bedroom  06/18-06/19, 07/14-07/15     
Studio  06/18-07/01, 07/05-07/15     

Parc Soleil By Hilton Grand Vacations Club, Orlando, Florida 
Unit Type Dates Available 
1 Bedroom  06/19-06/30, 07/06-07/13     
2 Bedroom  06/19-06/23, 06/27-06/28, 07/07-07/13     
3 Bedroom  06/27-06/28, 07/11-07/12     
Studio  06/18-06/30, 07/05-07/15     

Hilton Grand Vacations Club on International Drive, Orlando, Florida 
Unit Type Dates Available 
1 Bedroom  06/19-06/28, 06/30-07/01, 07/05-07/06, 07/11-07/15     
2 Bedroom  06/19-06/20, 06/22-06/23, 07/05-07/06, 07/12-07/14     
3 Bedroom  07/12-07/13     
Studio  06/17-06/20, 06/22-06/25, 07/04-07/15     

Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village - The Lagoon Tower, Island of Oahu, Hawaii 
Unit Type Dates Available 
1 Bedroom  06/16-06/22, 06/28-06/30, 07/02-07/03, 07/05-07/06, 07/14-07/15     
2 Bedroom  06/16-06/22, 06/25-07/03, 07/10-07/13     
Studio  06/16-06/22, 07/09-07/10     

Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village - The Kalia Tower, Island of Oahu, Hawaii 
Unit Type Dates Available 
1 Bedroom  07/06-07/07, 07/12-07/14     

Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village - Grand Waikikian, Island of Oahu, Hawaii 
Unit Type Dates Available 
1 Bedroom  06/16-06/17, 06/19-06/22, 06/24-06/25, 06/28-06/29, 07/09-07/10, 07/12-07/15     
2 Bedroom  06/16-06/28, 07/01-07/02, 07/11-07/15     

Valdoro Mountain Lodge, Breckenridge, Colorado 
Unit Type Dates Available 
1 Bedroom  06/26-06/28     
2 Bedroom  06/18-06/23, 06/27-06/30, 07/07-07/08, 07/10-07/15     
3 Bedroom  07/12-07/13     
Studio  07/11-07/13     

Hilton Grand Vacations Club at South Beach, Miami Beach, Florida 
Unit Type Dates Available 
1 Bedroom  06/16-06/17, 06/19-07/03, 07/05-07/15     
2 Bedroom  06/23-06/24, 06/30-07/01, 07/07-07/08, 07/11-07/15     

The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort, Waikoloa, Hawaii 
Unit Type Dates Available 
1 Bedroom  06/16-06/19, 06/21-06/30, 07/05-07/07, 07/09-07/15     
2 Bedroom  06/16-07/02, 07/05-07/15     

Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort, Waikoloa, Hawaii 
Unit Type Dates Available 
2 Bedroom  06/18-06/19, 06/21-06/24, 06/27-07/01, 07/04-07/15     

Kings' Land, Waikoloa, Hawaii 
Unit Type Dates Available 
1 Bedroom  06/16-06/17, 06/20-06/24, 06/26-07/15     
2 Bedroom  06/16-06/18, 06/22-06/23, 06/27-07/03, 07/05-07/15     
3 Bedroom  06/27-06/29, 07/04-07/07, 07/11-07/12     

Hilton Coylumbridge, Inverness-shire, Scotland 
Unit Type Dates Available 
2 Bedroom  06/16-06/28, 07/03-07/04     
3 Bedroom  06/19-06/24, 06/28-07/04     

Hilton Craigendarroch, Royal Deeside, Scotland 
Unit Type Dates Available 
2 Bedroom  07/09-07/11     
3 Bedroom  07/10-07/11     

Hilton Vilamoura Vacation Club, Algarve, Portugal 
Unit Type Dates Available 
2 Bedroom  07/01-07/03     

The Surf Club of Marco, Marco Island, Florida 
Unit Type Dates Available 
2 Bedroom  07/09-07/10     

Club Regency of Marco Island, Marco Island, Florida 
Unit Type Dates Available 
2 Bedroom  06/18-06/19, 06/27-06/28


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't understand the rationale for this post.
Its not like we can't log-on and see it ourselves.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 16, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> I don't understand the rationale for this post.
> Its not like we can't log-on and see it ourselves.



I was sort of wondering the same thing, though I do more often than not appreciate alwaysonvac's postings, I am confused about this one.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 16, 2009)

*Sorry for the confusion*

This post is for the newbies who are considering a HGVC purchase. I've added this along with some other items to the HGVC FAQ sticky.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 16, 2009)

Also, the Open Season inventory changes hourly, so a static posting is not very useful.  I'm guessing the OP was trying to imitate the useful postings in the "sightings" forums, but I agree w/ the previous poster that I would just log onto hgvclub.com if I was interested in Open Season.

Kurt


----------



## ricoba (Jun 16, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> This post is for the newbies who are considering a HGVC purchase. I've added this along with some other items to the HGVC FAQ sticky.



Thanks for the explanation, I knew you must have had a reason, I just wasn't sure what it was.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 16, 2009)

I like this idea.  Why?  Because I am a spur of the moment traveller.  I wasn't at all thinking of going anywhere in the next 30 days.  When I saw this thread, I opened it and ALMOST pulled the trigger on an open season reservation.  

I do the same thing with the sightings postings.


----------



## jestme (Jun 16, 2009)

Speaking for people who plan to add to their ownership vacations with a few days before or after, having "Open Season", postings like these makes availability even harder to get. If someone wants to look at "Open Season", and they are members, then they can easily sign on. To me, it's a member's privilege to see this availability, the same as it is for Club Season".


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 16, 2009)

I do think that this is a bit atypical availability, especially for Hawaii.  I bet the economy has but down on HI trips due to air costs.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 16, 2009)

jestme said:


> Speaking for people who plan to add to their ownership vacations with a few days before or after, having "Open Season", postings like these makes availability even harder to get. If someone wants to look at "Open Season", and they are members, then they can easily sign on. To me, it's a member's privilege to see this availability, the same as it is for Club Season".



I've provided similar information in the past (see links below) but I totally understand your point. 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86889
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94978

Sorry if this caused a hardship for anyone. That was not my intent.  
I simply wanted to provide an example of Open Season availability during the summer travel season.


----------



## jehb2 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I do think that this is a bit atypical availability, especially for Hawaii.  I bet the economy has but down on HI trips due to air costs.



You are so correct.  I always follow open season mainly just for fun.  But Lately I was really surprised at the availability for HHV.  In previously years rarely would you see anything in open season for July.  Definitely the economy.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 16, 2009)

jestme said:


> Speaking for people who plan to add to their ownership vacations with a few days before or after, having "Open Season", postings like these makes availability even harder to get. If someone wants to look at "Open Season", and they are members, then they can easily sign on. To me, it's a member's privilege to see this availability, the same as it is for Club Season".



?????  Only members can book Open Season.  So, it's not relevant that non-owners can see availability except maybe that it will provide an extra incentive for them to make a purchase.  I bought my HGVC mostly due to Open Season.

What you are basically saying is that you don't want other members to post availability on TUG so that you will have less competition in getting add on days.  Did I read that correctly?

Would you also like for the sightings board to be removed?


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 16, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> I've provided similar information in the past (see links below) but I totally understand your point.
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86889
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94978
> 
> ...



Thanks for doing it.  I appreciate it just as much as I appreciate those who participate on the sightings board.  It's the identical concept.


----------



## jestme (Jun 17, 2009)

BocaBum99 said:


> ?????  Only members can book Open Season.  So, it's not relevant that non-owners can see availability except maybe that it will provide an extra incentive for them to make a purchase.  I bought my HGVC mostly due to Open Season.
> 
> What you are basically saying is that you don't want other members to post availability on TUG so that you will have less competition in getting add on days.  Did I read that correctly?
> 
> Would you also like for the sightings board to be removed?



What I am saying is that if people want to look at Open Season availability, as members, they have the capability to do that. It is a privilege of membership. It is the same privilege that lets me see inventory at all clubs at the 9 month level. Believe it or not, posting these is against the copyright rules on the HGVC site, under Site Usage Agreement (at the bottom of the page), under . "Restriction on use of materials". 
As far as any personal gain by less competition, except for "Home Resort" bookings, all the HGVC is a competition. 
The main difference with the sighting board and Open Season is that to get access to sightings board inventory, you typically have to give up your own inventory. To get access to Open Season it is only a cash payment, and has no limit of usage.


----------



## hockeybrain (Jun 17, 2009)

I have never seen an Alwaysonvacation post I did not learn something from  .   Jestme - no harm no faul, already past and just information that has already changed.   Interesting to see club season availability at this time - more incentive for Hilton members to travel and for newbies to buy Hilton.   Win / Win information  .


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 17, 2009)

> The main difference with the sighting board and Open Season is that to get access to sightings board inventory, you typically have to give up your own inventory. To get access to Open Season it is only a cash payment, and has no limit of usage.



FYI... Unlimited cash getaways are posted on the various sighting boards. You don't have to give up your week/points to gain access.

I've posted Interval International's Getaways, RCI's Extra Vacation and TPI's Hot Deals on the various sightings boards.


----------



## SusieQ927 (Jun 17, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> FYI... Unlimited cash getaways are posted on the various sighting boards. You don't have to give up your week/points to gain access.
> 
> 
> How do I get to the 'sighting boards"??
> ...


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 17, 2009)

Here's the link to the TUG Sightings Forum - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3 
(NOTE: You must login as a TUG member to view threads on the Sightings forum)

See this old thread to learn more about the sighting board - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93533

Eventhough we don't have online access to RCI, HGVC members can book RCI Extra Vacations.

FYI...Trading Places International (TPI) last minute rentals are available online - http://www.tradingplaces.com/beta/rentals_20/Print_Hotdeals.aspx
See this TUG sticky to learn more about TPI - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91678


----------



## Elsie Mae (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you alwysonvac.  Your postings are always very helpful.  I have learned alot from reading your posts.  And you are alwaysNICe too!!


----------



## Aptman (Jun 17, 2009)

*Keep going Always!*

The point of TUG is to post tips that, if the whole world knew about, would end up in us necessarily paying more.  This isn't some secret society, it's wide open on the net, and people have frequently posted availability at various HGVC resorts here in the past (one person I recall even said he was just cancelling his HHV reservation so that anyone who wanted to get in on one could act quickly - oh the days before the recession when it was actually hard to get into HHV!).

If Always has an issue with HGVC printing this on TUG, that's his issue, not ours.  The whole point for us it to give out information to those who are starved of it.  I know that before I bought my Hilton Timeshare, I would've loved some information like this.  Obviously, the more people who figure this out, the more it diminishes our knowledge advantage, but hey, that's how we roll here.

Always, I say keep it up!


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 18, 2009)

SusieQ927 said:


> How do I get to the 'sighting boards"??



Sorry, I just realized that I only explained how to get to the TUG sighting board. 

If you're planning to use RCI or Interval International (II) heavily, I suggest joining TS4MS (http://www.timeshareforums.com/) to gain access to their sighting forum (called Exchange Opps). It is invaluable if you plan to exchange on a regular basis. The TUG sighting board is ok but TS4MS sighting board has more coverage. Also by using the search function you can obtain historical sighting information to help determine any exchange availability patterns.

Sightings are also helpful in alerting folks to exchange opportunities based on bulk spacebanking (see definition below). You'll want to place a request for an exchange before or soon after a bulk spacebanking is sighted. But keep in mind that sightings are an online snapshot of weeks leftover after ongoing search requests have been satisfied. As soon as a sighting is posted, folks will attempt to reserve one. Depending on the demand of the resort and/or weeks, availability can disappear within minutes, hours, days or months. 

You can gain access to TS4MS sightings by joining TS4MS and posting at least 30 times on the TS4MS forum OR by becoming a TS4MS bronze contributor which gives you access to all forums for only $12. It's definitely worth the $12 - see http://www.timeshareforums.com/foru...ill-now-need-30-posts-view-exchange-opps.html

For more basic info on exchanging see this old post - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=717473&postcount=9



> From a TUG Advice board article  - http://www.tug2.net/advice/TimeShare-101.htm
> Bulk spacebanking is a practice in which a resort periodically deposits a large number of unassigned units with the exchange company in advance of when the owners actually decide to deposit their weeks.  If your resort bulk spacebanks, you contact your resort to let them know that you intend to use your week for an exchange through the affiliated exchange company.  The resort then contacts the exchange company and arranges for one of their bulk spacebanked weeks to be transferred to your account.



NOTE: There's also a free sighting board on the wmowners forum - http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=33


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 18, 2009)

> The whole point for us it to give out information to those who are starved of it. I know that before I bought my Hilton Timeshare, I would've loved some information like this. Obviously, the more people who figure this out, the more it diminishes our knowledge advantage, but hey, that's how we roll here.



This is so true and something I believe most (if not all) TUG forums successfully achieve. 

Thanks everyone for all of your very kind words.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you for posting this info. As someone who knows nothing much about HGVC, it was nice to learn more about it from this post.


----------



## robertr55 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm with *littlestar *- I appreciate it too...although I don't own HGVC yet, I am waiting on 2 offers to pass ROFR, and it was info like this that helped "tip the scales" for me when trying to decide between Hilton and Hyatt.


----------



## robertr55 (Jun 20, 2009)

However...now that I've had a bit of time to think about it...if I do become an owner, I might wish fewer people knew about Open Season availability so there's more for me;-)

Hopefully I'll get a chance to find out soon...


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 20, 2009)

robertr55 said:


> However...now that I've had a bit of time to think about it...if I do become an owner, I might wish fewer people knew about Open Season availability so there's more for me. ;-)



There's prob'ly not much risk of the publicity here creating a huge rush for O/S reservations.
So I 'spose it won't hurt to do a little show 'n tell for the unwashed masses, from time to time.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 21, 2009)

robertr55 said:


> However...now that I've had a bit of time to think about it...if I do become an owner, I might wish fewer people knew about Open Season availability so there's more for me;-)
> 
> Hopefully I'll get a chance to find out soon...



LOL, not to worry. HGVC has over 100,000 members. Based on the TUG polls, less than 0.2% of the HGVC members are active on TUG.


----------



## ral (Dec 28, 2009)

I understand that Open Season dates must be booked by HGVC owners and, for most properties, 30 days or less before checkout. Once the booking is made, does the owner have to be present at checkin? Can the owner give this time to a friend or relative?


----------



## Aptman (Dec 28, 2009)

*The owner must be present at Check-in*

They are very careful about this.  However, once you check someone in (and you can check them in using their credit card with them standing with you), then you can take off.

Earlier this year I was already going to Hawaii, as well as a friend of mine who was going to be staying at the Ilikai for a lot more money.  I hooked him up with Open Season in the Grand Waikikian for a lot less money and in a much nicer unit than I was staying in at the Lagoon Tower.  He arrived when I was already there, and left after I was gone.  It was a windfall for him.  He had been prepared to fly another friend (and owner) out to Hawaii first class just to have him check him in during Open Season, that's how much money it saved him.


----------



## MVM (Jun 28, 2014)

This info is very useful for me as I'm looking into buying HGVC. Thanks a lot!


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 28, 2014)

Warning... This is an old article from 2009. 

(1) Open Season rates have changed dramatically since 2009 .
(2) We have more HGVC members competing for availability which may impact open season availability at popular destinations.


----------



## gnorth16 (Jun 28, 2014)

Didn't realize this was on old thread!!!


----------

